# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  توقعات ببيع 13 مليون جهاز لوحي إلكتروني سنة 2011 بأوروبا

## الحصن نيوز

يتوقع بيع حوالي 13 مليون جهاز لوحي إلكتروني سنة 2011 في أوروبا حيث لا يزال جهاز "آي باد" الخاص بشركة "آبل" مسيطر على السوق مع 70% من المبيعات، لكنه يتمتع بموقع أفضل في الولايات المتحدة حيث يستفيد من شبكة تجارية كثيفة، على ما ذكرت شركة فورستر للأبحاث.وكانت فورستر قد أعدت دراسة نشرت الخميس طرحت فيها أسئلة على 13886 مستخدما راشدا للإنترنت في سبعة بلدان هي فرنسا وألمانيا وإيطاليا وهولندا وإسبانيا والسويد وبريطانيا تحصي مجتمعة 342,4 مليون نسمة، وفقا لبيانات الشركة.وقال 3% من الأشخاص الذين شملتهم الدراسة إنهم يملكون جهازا لوحيا، أي "ما يوازي 10,3 ملايين شخص"، على ما أوضحت لوكالة فرانس برس المحللة سارة روتمان أبس المعدة للدراسة.وتقدر الشركة أن يباع 48,2 مليون جهاز لوحي في العالم في العام 2011، منها 50% في الولايات المتحدة و30% في أوروبا والشرق والأوسط وإفريقيا و15% في آسيا المحيط الهادئ و5% في أمريكا اللاتينية.وأعلنت سارة روتمان أبس أنه "بحسب تقديراتنا، سيباع 14,5 ملايين جهاز لوحي في أوروبا والشرق الأوسط وإفريقيا، 13 مليون منها في أوروبا وحدها".وأشارت الشركة في دراستها إلى أن "منافسي آبل يتمتعون بمساحة أكبر في البلدان التي تملك الشركة فيها شبكة توزيع أصغر. وباستثناء بريطانيا التي تضم ثلاثين متجرا لآبل من أصل 52 في أوروبا، تعتبر متاجر آبل نادرة مقارنة بالولايات المتحدة التي تضم 238 متجرا".وأضافت فورستر أنه "بسبب الحضور الأضعف لآبل في أوروبا، نقدر أن تسجل آبل سنة 2011، 80% من مبيعات الأجهزة اللوحية في الولايات المتحدة و70% فقط في أوروبا".وختمت أن "آيسر وأركوس وإيزوس وأيتش بي وموتورولا وأر آي أم وسامسونغ وتوشيبا، أطلقت جميعها" لوحات إلكترونية في أوروبا، "ولكن على الرغم من هذه المنافسة، تبقى أسعارها مرتفعة جدا ولم تجد أي منها نظاما قادرا على منافسة آبل".



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

